# My Limited Edition Ford Fiesta S1600



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

*My Limited Edition Ford Fiesta S1600 (Pic Heavy)*

Here's what I got up to on the weekend:

The products used:

Meguiars Ultimate wash and wax
Meguiars Ultimate Compound
Mehuiars Ultimate Wax & Polish
Meguiars Tyre Black
Wonder Wheels
































































Welsh Ford @ RS Combe 2012





































DA polished the car and applied some Auto Finesse Desire:

With all the recent rain I managed to get some pretty epic beads:









































































Not often you see two S1600s in one place but one parked next to me earlier 










Everybody loves some foam:









Some of my favourite reflections ☺


















































































Interior Footwell Lights










New addition- Ford DMB badges! Blue on White

Nice cheap, incredibly easy to fit and took about a minute per badge!

Chuffed with them - really sets the car off I reckon:



















Took the car for a quick DIY photo shoot 
















































































































































































































Misc:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice car, pics are huge though lol

welcome to DW


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

glad ive got multiple monitors.....

Car looks nice, what makes it a limited edition though?

(nice brickwork on your house too.)


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW there big pictures. :doublesho


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> nice car, pics are huge though lol


Massive Pics. Need to put it on the tele!

Nice and I like to alloys.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

HOLY HUGE PICS. I'm off to the Odeon to see if they'll show them there. 
Nice motor and good job.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

*What Makes It Limited Edition?*



Dixondmn said:


> glad ive got multiple monitors.....
> 
> Car looks nice, what makes it a limited edition though?
> 
> (nice brickwork on your house too.)


Lmao!

As for it being limited edition if you think of a standard Zetec S the differences are:


Only available in 2 colours, as above or white with blue stripes
full leather with heated seats and blue stitching
More aggressive body kit
Twin exhaust pipes
White alloys
Tuned engine putting out more BHP
Ford Motorsport branding throughout
Only 500 built


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Great car. Looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> Great car. Looks awesome :thumb:


Cheers mate


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

**** having white wheels


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

dazlee03 said:


> **** having white wheels


Tell me about it! They need cleaning every 3-4 days.... Dreading winter. But when they're clean they look awesome! They redeem themselves :lol:


----------



## keechy (Jun 12, 2012)

i thought wounder wheels was bad to put on painted wheels? I may be wrong.
Looks very clean thou! Maybe some Bumper treatment for the diffuser at the back would set it off that bit more mate?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice motor in deed


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Seal your wheels then maintain them with shampoo n water.
No need for wonder wheels all the time.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> Seal your wheels then maintain them with shampoo n water.
> No need for wonder wheels all the time.


Any ideas as to a good wheel sealant?


----------



## keechy (Jun 12, 2012)

theres many but you can get AG wheel sealent form halfrauds atm and its 3 for 2, so get stocked up on other things!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

try mint rims from auto finesse


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice looking Fiesta! :thumb:


----------



## ST_Tarps (May 8, 2011)

thats a nice looking fiesta you have there!


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

i love these cars!


----------



## Spaceman1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Cracking looking. Your not from Falkirk way are you? I saw a very clean one tonight at polmont was in my PB Focus RS?


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Spaceman1 said:


> Cracking looking. Your not from Falkirk way are you? I saw a very clean one tonight at polmont was in my PB Focus RS?


Cheers mate! No I'm no where near near!


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

S1600Marc said:


> I might go have a gander down Halfrauds tomorrow, see what I like then buy it on the Internet, not about paying their prices


Don't bother with ag wheel seal. Prob the worst product they do. Lasts about a week . Get some AF mint rims , I've tried a lot of wheel sealant/waxes . And unless ur going to take the wheels off to o it then it's the bet. (wheels off C5 is prob the best)


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

zepp85 said:


> Don't bother with ag wheel seal. Prob the worst product they do. Lasts about a week . Get some AF mint rims , I've tried a lot of wheel sealant/waxes . And unless ur going to take the wheels off to o it then it's the bet. (wheels off C5 is prob the best)


I'll give the mint rims a go. A lot of people have said good things about it, bit pricey though!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Got some good reflections going, this was taken a day after rain to!


----------



## mc pherson (May 4, 2007)

Nice color... Colors of body and wheels really well :thumb:


----------



## jordan6n (Aug 4, 2010)

not usually a fan of fiesta's but i do quite like that, looks really tidy


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Waiting for my AF mint rims! Cannot wait! So impatient


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

nice motor. white rims with racing strips goes well!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

goodyuk82 said:


> nice motor. white rims with racing strips goes well!


Thanks mate, bugger to keep clean though


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

dazlee03 said:


> **** having white wheels


thought the same thing when i saw them lol.
but do like the fiestas
good job on the clean up
dont fancey being in your shoes in the winter:lol:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks great, :thumb:.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

bazz said:


> thought the same thing when i saw them lol.
> but do like the fiestas
> good job on the clean up
> dont fancey being in your shoes in the winter:lol:


..... :'( neither do I! I might buy a sled instead


----------



## Webster (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks nice mate, are you vinyls still sticking down properly, cause i seen few where they,ve started to peel at the edges


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Webster said:


> Looks nice mate, are you vinyls still sticking down properly, cause i seen few where they,ve started to peel at the edges


Yeah they're totally fine! no different to when I bought the car, these are a standard Ford fit so I imagine they're a better than the ones you can get off eBay etc


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

One thing that annoys me about this car though which has never happened to my previous cars is that birds and in particular flying vermin (seagulls) poop on it a hell of a lot  does anyone else seem to be having this problem lately? 

It hardly happened on old cars

1st car - Ford Fiesta mk6 - Red
2nd car Toyota Yaris - Silver
3rd car - Fiat Grande Punto - White
4th car - Fiesta as above - blue

Thinking birds like blue more??? 
Just kinda wish I had a shotgun  or possibly try bi carb of soda on a chip


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It's the Blue mate. 

My Frp has this issue...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Birds like to evacuate their bowels over water, the shiny blue surface to them looks like water..

or so the legend goes..


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

CraigQQ said:


> Birds like to evacuate their bowels over water, the shiny blue surface to them looks like water..
> 
> or so the legend goes..


That would probably explain it  it's such a pain! Happens at least once or twice a week  I bet if I left my car to get dirty It wouldn't happen. But then I'd have a minging car, cannot win!!!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Grrr sods law! Supposed to be preparing my car for a show tomorrow and it's lashing it down and the forecast isn't any better for tomorrow.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Despite the rain I managed to give my car a quick clean at the show! Not ideal as it consisted of quick detailer and a microfiber cloth but it looked better than it did:

Welsh Ford @ RS Combe 2012





































Was a good day but the rain ruined it


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

looks grate mate 

annoyed i couldnt go to combe!


----------



## DJZ-ST (Oct 29, 2011)

I seen your car at combe yesterday, looked good.

I had my car on the focus st oc stand in front of yours.

My car at combe. (blue one)


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice job and lovely car  :thumb:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

DJZ-ST said:


> I seen your car at combe yesterday, looked good.
> 
> I had my car on the focus st oc stand in front of yours.
> 
> ...


That's mad! I actually took a pic of your car!! I love Blue Focus ST's reckon they're the best colour. Probably be my next car in the new shape hopefully when I turn 25 and insurance goes down.

Was a good day but the rain ruined it a bit


----------



## DJZ-ST (Oct 29, 2011)

The colour wasn't my first choice but now I've got it to how i want it, I'm happy.

Insurance is expensive as I'm only 21 myself.

I agree shame about the rain, but was a good day. 

Where a bouts you from ?

dave


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top work fella:thumb:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

DJZ-ST said:


> The colour wasn't my first choice but now I've got it to how i want it, I'm happy.
> 
> Insurance is expensive as I'm only 21 myself.
> 
> ...


What insurance group is the ST then? Mines group 17 due to the fact it being limited edition. I'm 22 myself and pay £900 per year which isn't too bad I don't think

I'm not far from Penarth, noticed you're in Cardiff yourself?


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

simon burns said:


> Top work fella:thumb:


Cheers


----------



## DJZ-ST (Oct 29, 2011)

S1600Marc said:


> What insurance group is the ST then? Mines group 17 due to the fact it being limited edition. I'm 22 myself and pay £900 per year which isn't too bad I don't think
> 
> I'm not far from Penarth, noticed you're in Cardiff yourself?


Mine is a group 17 (Not sure if it has changed now ?) i pay £2500 but i had the car when i was 20, so it should come down a bit come renewal in october.

Yeah im in cardiff.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Looking at getting a snow lance soon - any recommendations??


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I've just got a snow foam lance for my birthday, I think BF got a monza with lavor adaptor. But due to weather not been able to do the cars.
I couldn't reccomend one but make sure you have the right adaptor for the PW.
I also got VP pH Nuetral Snow Foam as after reading on here I thought this maybe best for both cars seeing one of them is Japanese.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

With all the recent rain I managed to get some pretty epic beads:

Apologies for the camera quality I had to use my iPhone


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Not often you see two S1600s in one place but one parked next to me earlier


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

A couple more pics and some good reflections:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I recently purchased some Magifoam snow foam and gave it a go, really pleased with the results and had great fun doing it 























































Would definitely recommend it to anyone!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great looking car and nice work too..


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

David Proctor said:


> Great looking car and nice work too..


Thanks  comes up a treat when its clean


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I found out through another forum that I'm a member of that Titanium spec Fiesta's have mood lighting, ie the footwells light up as standard. However for other models they charge for an optional extra.

The part that Ford don't tell you is that they've already put all the electrics and gubbings in but basically charge you a lot of money for a bulb :lol:

I went on eBay and bought 2 bulbs for £2.99 delivered and voila I have footwell lighting  so basically if you have a Fiesta Zetec S, S1600 or similar models then you can do this for yourself, It's super easy to install, literally push them in the gaps:










Not bad if you ask me

They come in a big choice of colours - red, blue, yellow, green, white etc

Here's the link if anyone's interested
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200791263...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_745wt_1219


----------



## danzman1991 (Aug 23, 2008)

love the beading!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

New addition- Ford DMB badges! Blue on White

Nice cheap, incredibly easy to fit and took about a minute per badge!

Chuffed with them - really sets the car off I reckon:




























Apologies for the quality I only had my iPhone to hand


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice little mod, looks much better in-between the stripes :thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Lovely car mate! Really, really like it! :thumb:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

JMDetailing said:


> Lovely car mate! Really, really like it! :thumb:


Thank You


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

jlw41 said:


> Nice little mod, looks much better in-between the stripes :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Just a quick update of the thread - merged form another:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Great looking car mate love these fiestas  and all the little mods really set it off!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Cheers mate! It was a hard choice in knowing what to buy, either this or a Ibiza bocenegra (however its spelt) like yours. You get amazing value for money on seats. So many optional extras and a reasonable price!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

i like it a lot, great looking car and cheap to run i guess. really wish ford didn't put stupid 1920's drum brakes on the rear though!


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

S1600Marc said:


> Cheers mate! It was a hard choice in knowing what to buy, either this or a Ibiza bocenegra (however its spelt) like yours. You get amazing value for money on seats. So many optional extras and a reasonable price!


Yeah i think fords good though because you really cant go wrong  i know i lot of the vag cars with the tsi engines are suffering with high oil consumption and misifres, mine included  but may be all fixed now and they really are a great car i havent looked back since buying it  got the optional extra if heated seats on mine and i was very thankful for it this morning! Haha


----------



## bo. (May 15, 2011)

Great loooking car and nice job what you've done!


----------



## R B Customs (Jul 24, 2009)

Lovely car mate ! I'm picking mine up on Saturday ( same as yours, 2011, 134ps, performance blue) 
I've been linking people to this thread when they have been asking what car I'm getting as its such a good example ! I wanted a white one initially, but settled for blue. 

How have you been dealing with the stripes ??


----------



## james-behan (May 17, 2009)

Car looks brilliant! Id say the white wheels are an absolute nightmare to keep clean!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

R B Customs said:


> Lovely car mate ! I'm picking mine up on Saturday ( same as yours, 2011, 134ps, performance blue)
> I've been linking people to this thread when they have been asking what car I'm getting as its such a good example ! I wanted a white one initially, but settled for blue.
> 
> How have you been dealing with the stripes ??


Haha thanks  that's quite an honour :lol: Blue is by far the better colour, there was no compromise! Looks stunning clean!

Hope you enjoy the car as much as I am and get some pics up

Also the stripes aren't a problem, they don't really get dirty and fine to polish around


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

james-behan said:


> Car looks brilliant! Id say the white wheels are an absolute nightmare to keep clean!


Cheers fella Yeah they defo are! the rain and wintery conditions coming in are killing them, but my AF mint rims is a life saver!!!


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice looking car!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Car looks great, :thumb:.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Little Update:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice car:thumb:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice results! Gotta love Megs 'Ultimate' range!


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

S1600Marc said:


> Not often you see two S1600s in one place but one parked next to me earlier


That white car works in Fords with me!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Haha that's mad! small world


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Just a quick snow pic and loving the reflections after a couple of coats of AF tough coat (Applied around November time):

Not been washed in a fortnight either:


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed mate, def one of the nicest colours about. Suppose theres not much you can do to it tbh, but have you any plans?


----------



## Jas16 (Jan 9, 2013)

super car, great work


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Gus82 said:


> Very nice indeed mate, def one of the nicest colours about. Suppose theres not much you can do to it tbh, but have you any plans?


Thanks! The colour definitely sold it for me after seeing it.

Ummm I would like it a little bit lower but whether I get around to it is another story, how're you finding your fez?


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

Great car...love the white stripes. Also love the Ford badges they really suit it!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice beading!


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

Those Ford badges are so cool! I wonder if I can find some black/white ones for my Focus MK2.5...


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

UncleOrlando said:


> Those Ford badges are so cool! I wonder if I can find some black/white ones for my Focus MK2.5...


Here's the link if you're interested, come in a wide variety of colours

http://www.dmb.uk.com/prod/271/ford-badges-gel-overlays-focus2#colours


----------



## scottycameron (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks a great car. Notice the interior and thought you may be interested in this footplate that matches the pedals and stops your carpet getting worn.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MK7-FIEST...rts_SM&fits=Car+Make:Ford&hash=item1e740dbfb9


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

That's a nice motor you have there!

Performance blue always looks superb when polished to near perfection.










Here's mine. It's one of the first batch of S1600's. with the 120bhp engine.










A beading shot too, following 2 layers of DJ Blue Velvet.

I do like the white badges, was hanging my nose getting a set, but its a waste of time now cus I'm part ex-ing the S1600 for the new Fiesta ST2 in Panther Black, expected delivery 7th March


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

scottycameron said:


> Looks a great car. Notice the interior and thought you may be interested in this footplate that matches the pedals and stops your carpet getting worn.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MK7-FIEST...rts_SM&fits=Car+Make:Ford&hash=item1e740dbfb9


Thanks! I'm tempted, it would look good


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

TheMilko2905 said:


> That's a nice motor you have there!
> 
> Performance blue always looks superb when polished to near perfection.
> 
> ...


Some good looking beads there!

Ah I bet you're excited  you could get a set of coloured badges for your new fiesta. I'll be honest I'm not a massive fan of the face lift fiesta but the ST is better looking than the other face lift models. Next year I'll be selling my S1600 and upsizing to a focus ST2 hopefully


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, photos are awesome


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

love the look of these little fiestas and your is looking fantasic fella looks well cared for.
but as said the white wheels would do my head right in.
just a little question how do you clean the insides of the wheels as they look brand new?


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

bazz said:


> love the look of these little fiestas and your is looking fantasic fella looks well cared for.
> but as said the white wheels would do my head right in.
> just a little question how do you clean the insides of the wheels as they look brand new?


Thanks  I do try my best to keep it looking good.

For the wheels I use an EZ brush and a noodle wash mitt. I don't use any special chemicals, simply wash the car and use the wash bucket to clean the wheels.

Noodle mitt:
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/45038/halfords-2-1-microfibre-mitt

EZ brush:
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/ez-detail-wheel-brushes-cat4.html

It's quite lucky that the wheels have big openings so you can get your hand in.

I also seal the rims once every 6 months with Auto Finesse Mint Rims


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Gave my parents Focus and my Fiesta a quick clean tonight, perfect weather for some late night washing


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

both cars are looking good


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## ScruffyLad (Jul 8, 2016)

I know its been a while since you updated this thread, but I am picking up a Fiesta S1600 next week and want to give it a good detail when I do. Yours looks fantastic and I was wondering what process and products do/did you use to clean and protect the vinyl stripes? Any help would be great appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2017)

ScruffyLad said:


> I know its been a while since you updated this thread, but I am picking up a Fiesta S1600 next week and want to give it a good detail when I do. Yours looks fantastic and I was wondering what process and products do/did you use to clean and protect the vinyl stripes? Any help would be great appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


I'm not the OP but from previous experience, I'd buy a soft brush just for the stripes and keep it clean. Just agitate it with your soap along the edges. White stripes are nice in that they don't show up horrible marks along the edges which you get with darker colours.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

super clean, great car


----------

